# RTL8139D63142S1 enthernet controller driver needed please help



## philjohnson (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi i am trying to fix my brothers pc it is asking me to install a driver for his enthernet controller i looked at the chip and RTL8139D63142S1 was on it. i tryed downloading drivers for it with no luck .The other number i can find on the pc is PCI\VEN_1904&DEV_2031&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&48

PLEASE HELP

Thankyou

Phil


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

What Brand/Model is the pc?


----------



## philjohnson (Aug 17, 2009)

Hello
thank you

Its a packard bell i media


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I would get the drivers from the PB support site


----------



## philjohnson (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi,
Thank you so much for replying

Do you need any other information ??


----------



## philjohnson (Aug 17, 2009)

hi,
i tried but can not do it please help me


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What happened when you installed the driver?


----------



## philjohnson (Aug 17, 2009)

i tried again but i cant find anything that looks as it applies to my issue


----------



## philjohnson (Aug 17, 2009)

it didnt do anything i think it was the wrong one ???


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What is your issue . . ?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Did you enter your setial number here:

http://support.packardbell.com/uk/


----------



## philjohnson (Aug 17, 2009)

the enthernet controller does not have a driver. i tried downloading drivers for it and none of them work . could you find the driver that would work for me please


----------



## philjohnson (Aug 17, 2009)

yes i did it gave me a driver i put on the packard and it did not work?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

philjohnson said:


> the enthernet controller does not have a driver. i tried downloading drivers for it and none of them work . could you find the driver that would work for me please


I an't see the drivers without entering a serial number . . did you do that?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

When you look in Device Manager what isshown with a ! or as unknown?

Did the card ever work? . . what did you install or uninstall prior to it not working?


----------



## philjohnson (Aug 17, 2009)

sn 026681220109


----------



## philjohnson (Aug 17, 2009)

unknown then underneth enthernet controller with yellow triangle- dnt know what happened not my pc


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I don't see a network adaptor there . . is it a add-in card?


----------



## philjohnson (Aug 17, 2009)

it did work at one point i know that but tried to take the system back but same


----------



## philjohnson (Aug 17, 2009)

yes add in pci slot 1


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You can open the case and pull the card to see what Brand/Model it is


----------



## philjohnson (Aug 17, 2009)

i did RTL8139D63142S1 was the nuber on it


----------



## philjohnson (Aug 17, 2009)

am i missing something that was the number on the chip- i can look again do i need to?and what for?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

There is usually a Brand and model number . . the number you give is for a realtech card so you may be able to google for the drivr . . 

p.s. . . a new card would be pretty cheap and would come with drivers


----------



## philjohnson (Aug 17, 2009)

i did google the number but all wrong drivers and the card should work it did before so should not have to buy a new one.

can you help me find the driver for it ????


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

not without more information . .

Download and run the Unknown Device Identifier to seewhat it reports for te network card

http://www.zhangduo.com/udi.html


----------



## philjohnson (Aug 17, 2009)

i will look for model number 2 mins


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

also see the edit to my last post


----------



## philjohnson (Aug 17, 2009)

nc100tx-di
fr-1106009051
mnc
h1604dg0643


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Try this one . . that is not a very good card

http://www.pricecomparehelp.com/page/111525.html


----------



## philjohnson (Aug 17, 2009)

doesnt driver detective need to connect to the internet as i cant on that system


----------



## philjohnson (Aug 17, 2009)

i tried it it does

can you help me find a driver ??


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Their support sie is dead I tried a few but no luck . . you wiould google *nc100tx-di*


----------



## philjohnson (Aug 17, 2009)

so thats a no then im where i started


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That card would be flying out the window if I had it


----------



## philjohnson (Aug 17, 2009)

its not mine so cant. he has no money to buy new thats why i need driver


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

If it worked before, Try this . . In device manager, right click on the Network Adaptor and uninstall ( or remove ) . . reboot and see if windows "Discovers" the device and loads the drivers


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

If simpswr idea doesnt work?.... then try this driver here:


Go here for realtek pci driver 8139:
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...e#RTL8100B(L)/RTL8100C(L)/RTL8101L/RTL8139C(L)<br>RTL8139C(L)+/RTL8139D(L)/RTL8100(L)<br>RTL8130/RTL8139B(L)


----------

